# Portugal



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Portugal are cheats ...... we should have left them to Napoleon


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It must be really windy, the buggers keep getting blown over.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just sat through the torture of both of today's World Cup quarter-finals









The so called "beautiful game" is now so full of cheating and dishonesty it has become distasteful.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That wink said it all John.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roooonay was not "fit for purpose". He should have been replaced at half-time







.

Crouch with runners from midfield and England would have had a better chance of winning. "Celebrity" cost us







.

It's no use complaining about "cheating" latinos John







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


Go to bed if you're tired Mac and leave us real men







to talk in peace














.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Been on the piss since 3.45pm







Great day out cycling to Skipton along the canal and watched the match in a beautiful country pub.

My verdict, England = Wank







Fortune favours the brave, no more so than in footie, witness Argentina, by far the best team in the competition but now on the way home. Portugal is a small country, their team is full off miss-fits, todays team had only Carvalho, Ronaldo and Figo who might possibly trouble a "big"team. England bottled it, tbey could not find the physical or mental will to take the game to inferior opponents...........yet again, Portugal deserved to win.









The cup was there for the taking this year, Brazil were poor from the off, only the Argies stood out and they imploded. It's anybody's guess who will win now but one things for sure , their squad will not be as good as Englands.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Been on the piss since 3.45pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm no football expert but I have got to agree with that. As my wife (much more of a footie fan than I) said "To be world champions you have to play like world champions" and IME England never does. Maybe the new manager will help; I'm sure he'll dump 4-1-4-1 in a flash!

I saw the second half of Brazil-France - much more entertaining to watch. I have two French colleagues at work who will be grinning from ear to ear on Monday, and honestly I can't begrudge 'em!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Most of the football fans I know are women


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

in_denial said:


> As my wife (much more of a footie fan than I) said "To be world champions you have to play like world champions" and IME England never does.


Couldn't agree more.









I've no time for football, and I'm glad its all over







, but whenever I've wandered past the kids watching England play in the World Cup on TV, I been struck how boring England is....I'd rather watch paint dry.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I'd rather watch paint dry.


Me too


















Moderators ( esp the universal one







) please remove if this is not allowed


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That reminds me, one of the interesting things about the world cup is hearing a rather attractive 23 year old nurse on our unit who has been watching it on tv every now and then crying out* " Oh my god!!" *


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > I'd rather watch paint dry.
> 
> 
> Me too
> ...


I had a patient who liked to do this, only she didn't use paint







.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I may be a big girl's blouse but I'm all man














.



jasonm said:


> Moderators ( esp the universal one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mrs R. is off to commune with the "universal moderator" , as I write







.

Well it is Sunday  .



JoT said:


> The so called "beautiful game" .......


Zidane was a pleasure to watch







.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, I suppose I'd better be careful here! To be honest, I really wanted England to win. I think they have some fantastic players who are capable of superb football. However, if I am honest, I thought they played very badly throughout the tournament. It was very frustrating as I know they are capable of much more. It makes you wonder what the REAL problem is? If it isn't down to lack of quality of players, what is it?

Portugal did deserve to win in my opnion. I also thought the Portugese were disgraceful in some of the thingsthey got up to, having said that, there is only one person that got Rooney sent off....Rooney.

The Man Utd nights out should be interesting this coming season!









Anyway, bad luck chaps, I, unlike 4,999,999 other Scots, was supporting England.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> was supporting England.


Hmmmm, beter re-phrase that since I've got to live here.....I wouldnae mind them winning (only 1-0 though)


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> > As my wife (much more of a footie fan than I) said "To be world champions you have to play like world champions" and IME England never does.
> ...


Totally agree; so I actually painted my shed whilst the herds watched their game and then watched it dry whilst drinking tea and listening to some choice music in the garden.









That night in my local town, football related violence ensued which summoned a large police and paramedic presence.
















Furthermore, whilst this tournament has been taking place, despite me trying to stay out of the way and mind my own business, I've been subjected to verbal abuse, insults and smug, snide remarks by fans after they've discovered I'm not interested in their game. It's funny, you don't get this kind of crap in rugby, boxing, athletics, cycling, tennis, F1 etc. I've kept quiet on the subject as I thought it wasn't my place to comment but last night's events and a month of having football forced down my gullet has made me snap.

Andrew.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Running_man said:


> Totally agree; so I actually painted my shed whilst the herds watched their game and then watched it dry whilst drinking tea and listening to some choice music in the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can empathise with you, I feel the same when test cricket or tennis are seemingly never off the box.









I you are right about most football followers behaviour, it is embarassing. I love football, I can watch and enjoy anything, Grimsby v Scunthorpe? Bring it on!







I love the beautiful game and when I am lucky enough to catch a game like Mexico v Agrgentina it puts me in a good mood for days. However I don't really care about the result, to me it really is just a game and that's the point these miss.

The sight of men crying and being consoled by their girlfriends because England lost a game of football is frankly pathetic, they make me sick. As the final penalty went in I felt like an alien in the pub I was in, the scenes were truly funny.









There was trouble all over my neighborhood when the pubs closed yesterday and the football result was also the reason my car was damaged, crazy!

Another thing








Why were the players who missed England penalties being comforted? The "world class" professional millionaires needed a smack in chops and should have been made to offer an explanation as to why they can't kick a ball in the corner from 12 measly yards.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> It's no use complaining about "cheating" Latinos John
> 
> 
> 
> ...










It's not just the Latinos Ian, although admittedly they have taken the cheating and rolling around to levels Maradona could only have dreamed of









All the teams are at it to a lesser or greater extent ...... Thierry Henry and Michael Ballack to name but two non-Latino. It is ruining the game as a spectacle when results can turn on an all too easily fooled (or complicit?) referee.

England are a competent side who have been poorly led and managed for years ... one newspaper summed it up quite well .... "Â£25 million and Sweet FA" . I don't know about Steve McLaren .... he is a safe pair of hands and cannot be worse than Sven .... he did a good job at Middlesbrough with a team consisting of aging stars and raw youngsters .... he may find it easier in a way at England .... unless he starts shagging FA secretaries and minor celebrities









I played rugby for close on 25 years and in all that time I didn't see one case of a player trying to get an opponent sent off .... saw a few get their lights punched out ..... but that's different


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Cheers Mark, you are indeed a true fan of the game and not a media ushered bandwagon jumper like many we've seen over the past month, most of them silly screetching women from my experience!









In this country people often complain that they never win anything because of a lack of investment in sport. Yet in football, millions of pounds are thrown at the game and they're still sub standard. Rather than crying into their Lucozade sport drinks and making excuse after excuse to justify why they lost, they should be show a little sportsmanship, humility and graciousness and admit that they just weren't good enough on the day. If they did this, I may have a little more time for them.

That's a pisser about your car, I hope you get it sorted.

Andrew.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Running_man said:


> Totally agree; so I actually painted my shed whilst the herds watched their game .....


I'm a man, not a wildebeest, Andrew







 .



JoT said:


> I played rugby for close on 25 years and in all that time I didn't see one case of a player trying to get an opponent sent off .... saw a few get their lights punched out ..... but that's different


You sound like mi dad John







.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

JoT said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > It's no use complaining about "cheating" Latinos John
> ...


Oh come JOT .Never seen a stand off wind up an openside ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Having Rooney up front on his own was a bloody farce.

The players are good enough, but the team formation was pathetic.(forget the bleeding penalties)

We don't need Steve McClaren, we need Alan Shearer to run the team, and we should go to a 4 strikers, 4 mid-fielders and 2 at the back formation. We must attack the goal more and stop negative defensive play

It made me cringe seeing balls chopped up to Rooney on his own and hassled by players from both sides of him.

Steve McClaren will bring further mediocrity and bore the bollocks off us all!!!!


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Running_man said:


> Cheers Mark, you are indeed a true fan of the game and not a media ushered bandwagon jumper like many we've seen over the past month, most of them silly screetching women from my experience!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't agree with this at all having had first hand experience there is a huge gap between being a good player and making it into a clubs first team. I don't agree that we have sub standard players i just think there is a lack of investment in them and clubs can buy there way into greatness rather than grow into greatness. The money in football now goes towards buying new foreign players even clubs in the lower leagues buy foreigners! I do agree that we just weren't good enough but i kinda think it's down to the fact that we still play the boring old fashioned English style of play. The style of European football hasn't rubbed off on our national team at all and it shows. Every team we have played has used a formation that they know we will struggle with and i think thats' why England looked poor. On paper we had an amazing side but that's if we look at them in the context of the premiership. I still maintain we're 10 years behind everyone else. Spend more money on bringing kids through the ranks and put a halt to foriegn players entering directly into first team places. I'm still gutted. Boooo

Oh yeah i do agree that our sportsmen and women should always conduct themselves well at all times. Pity the other teams don't realise that.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> The so called "beautiful game" is now so full of cheating and dishonesty it has become distasteful.


I thought it was a "gentleman's game played by hooligans"? Seems the WC lived up to that aphorism this time.


----------

